# ceramic tuning plates



## soafung (Sep 23, 2009)

this is a "double post", but it would get more attention from a new thread.  i was wondering if using ceramic floor tile for tuning plates would be a good idea?  any input guys/gals?


----------



## thestealth (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't think of any reason why they wouldn't work...find some on clearance and give em a go.


----------



## soafung (Sep 23, 2009)

i got some left over from when i tiled the house.  mainly i was concerned with the effect it might have on the meat.  i guess i could always wrap foil around them.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2009)

ceramic is safe to drink out of or eat off of if its prepared correctly so I do not see a issue with using as a tuning plate.


----------



## soafung (Sep 23, 2009)

well...it's floor tile, so i don't know if that is the same as a coffee mug, but like i mentioned before...i'll wrap 'em in foil.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 23, 2009)

I was wondering if they added something to the mix when they make floor tiles too.  Did you try and search google?  I've know several people who used ceramic tiles a few times in their oven.  But that certainly doesn't mean it's a good idea either.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 23, 2009)

I recall one of the cooking shows on TV using a Large Ceramic Floor Tile to cook pizza on...


----------



## soafung (Sep 23, 2009)

did a google search and on another forum (not to be mentioned) they recommended unglazed tile.  the reasoning is you don't know what is in the glaze.  i'm gonna go by lowes and get some 16" X 16" tile and cut them.  then i will cut a 1/8" metal plate for a baffle.  i plan on getting enough metal to make tuning plates as well, but i'm just curious as to how ceramic will work.  gonna try the tiles plates first, then the metal.  i'll post my results.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Sep 23, 2009)

I was a potter for 10 years and the use of LEAD in glazes was very prevalent when I started... . NOW thats bad stuff and you would not want it on your mugs or dishes... 99% of potters stopped using it.. and I would imagine commercial tile manafactures would too.. BUT IMHO I would use an unglazed earthen ware tile... they are light to deep red in color and have a "rough" texture... think spanish (mexican) tiles.. UNGLAZED!.. 

Now in saying this I must also tell you that there Might be matierial in the clay that was used to make them.. BUT when the tiles are fired to cone 6 to 7 (roughly 900F) most of the materials are converted  and consumed into a hard surface.. and vitrified in the claybody and are unable to be released.. 

I think it would be a good experiment.. The thicker the Tile the better heat retention.. BUT the thicker the tile the slower you can heat and the less reselence to heat shock .. IE heating and cooling rapidly could make the tile crack or EXPLODE! .. most tiles are not ment to be used on a heating surface.. 

Lets us know ... show us pictures...  and GOOD LUCK! it will work fine!

CHEERS!!

HBdBBQ


----------



## soafung (Sep 23, 2009)

after careful consideration, i decided to abandon the tile tuning plates.  there is a lack of mass in my smoker (reason for tuning plates and baffle) and i think that the fire will cause to quick a temp rise.  this would cause the ceramic to crack/bust/explode.  1/4 " plate is what i'm gonna use.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet it would be very easy to break them accidently, and you'd be putting metal in anyway.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2009)

My concern about using the floor tile for a tuning plates are the way ceramic is fired in a kiln to a certain temp. My question is what is that temp cause I would think if you go above that temp will the tile break or blow up. Like regular concrete seems hard and strong but build a fire on it and it will BLOW UP I know it for a fact. You know that when your dumb you have to be tough. So thats my pennys


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 23, 2009)

I believe most tiles are kilned over 1000 °F (or there abouts), so unless your smoker is built by NASA and fueled with rocket fuel I would think temps would not be an issue 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

My concern would be that an unglazed tile is kinda like a sponge - very porous surface, lots of places for drippings and germs to get into and hide. Obviously you are heating them, but then they cool and if there is anything on them I would think it might be a concern for bacterial growth.... or I could be completely off my rocker.... wouldn't be the first time (just ask my wife!).


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 27, 2009)

I suggested this to a friend and he tried it as a quick fix.  Worked great and no probs for him anyway.


----------



## soafung (Sep 27, 2009)

this is what is up now

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81959


----------

